# R8 detailing



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Look and admire

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=41205


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

I want one


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't we all...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I want one too!!!

That is amazing attention to detail.
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Grinshady (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, well am of to rob a bank now [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## smollster (Aug 1, 2007)

What a car and what an effort in cleaning acar....puts my shammy leather to shame!

great thread..thx!


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm just as meticulous as that guy, but he has a NEW car â€"mine has lots of chips and bangs on it. The hood is a bit crooked, there are battle scars all over; so I'm more impressed with his car being so new and unravaged than the actual work. But yeah, he got that thing clean alright. However, it would be lovely to see him do work on an older car such as the MK1.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

We have a nice lady who details our house once every week. She's not too expensive either.

Wonder if she's any good at cleaning cars. :roll:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Blimey fantastic... 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Any ideas how much a detailing job like that would cost? I'd love to get the 997 done


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jam said:


> Any ideas how much a detailing job like that would cost? I'd love to get the 997 done


...I mean when (very rare) I get to do mine, I'm pretty maticulous but that's just another level. I wonder how much that guy charges for that exact service as mine could do with it!?

D


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Car looks great clean, but I don't like the colour combo


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Proof, if ever it was needed, that you _can_ polish a turd. :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jbell said:


> Car looks great clean, but I don't like the colour combo


...the same as I drove Saturday and about 4 weeks ago but with carbon interior (the best). The silver looks very 'deep' in reality, not sure if it's Oxygen Silver? Looks ok for silver but not the best colours on the R8.

D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

garyc said:


> Proof, if ever it was needed, that you _can_ polish a turd. :lol:


 :lol: ...hardly a 'turd' just way over priced me thinks!

D


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

V6 TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great clean, but I don't like the colour combo
> ...


Think Silver on a german car is too cliched(?)

This is the best so far:









I do like Dolphin grey though  and it has to have loads of carbon.

Still think it is way overpriced, especially the options. Â£50-60k is realistic IMO for a V8 and Â£70-80k for a V10.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jbell said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


...Ibis White is a 'free' standard colour too! :lol: Daytona Grey with Carbon blades or Jet Blue with Silver blades would be my spec (which run to over Â£91k for stuff I'm use too...ok I did throw in alot of carbon!)

Can't believe they don't give you full leather for the base price either and they want Â£1100 for the alcantara headlining too, unbelievable! Must be great to have enough money not to worry about it or the depreciation.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> Any ideas how much a detailing job like that would cost? I'd love to get the 997 done


Citca Â£300 is my guess Jim. Worth it until you drive it once...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

V6 TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Car Â£75,600
Carbon Blade Â£1,500
Extended Leather Â£2,500
Carbon Inlays Â£1,650
Stainless Steel pedals Â£250 (Should be standard)
Mag Ride Â£1,350 (Should be standard)
Nav Â£1,800
B&O Â£1,200 (Should be standard)
Bluetooth Â£420
Cruise Â£215 (Should be standard)
Park Â£630 (Should be standard)

Total Â£87,115  

Before I have the Carbon Engine pack at Â£2,500


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas how much a detailing job like that would cost? I'd love to get the 997 done
> ...


Good point - although to get it done every 6 months or so would be worth it - I imagine it would be very easy to keep up to once it had been done

Nearly had something like that done to my 996 to take the swirl marks out of the paint - swapped it instead


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


You can get paint refinished, detailed (or whatever the vernacular) for nearer Â£200. I'd have though once a year would be plenty, otherwise the clearcoat will eventually get tooo thin from constant cutting.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

what this he's using?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jbell said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


I ditched the Carbon Inlays (huge delay) and took the Alcantera / Leather option instead of leather, and the basic cabin is actually very nice, so the extended leather (which I couldn't have with Alcantera) is off the list too.

I added the lighting pack (more LEDs anyone?) but apart from that, you've listed my spec. :wink:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

A view of "detailing" courtesy of sniff petrol

CAR GEEK 'DETAILS' DIRTY DISHES
Sniff, Monday, August 13th, 2007 at 9:05 am
Posted in News

There was anger this week in one of those bland new-build houses with a criss-crossy brick driveway that all people who post photos of their cars on the internet seem to live in as a tedious car geek annoyingly overused the word â€˜detailâ€™.

Spip Misby, a 27-year-old IT consultant who lives with his mum and dad, has long been obsessed with â€˜detailingâ€™ his Audi A3 but sources close to the Misby household say his irritating habit of using a strangely meaningless word to describe what is essentially the act of washing and then polishing something has now reached unacceptable heights.

â€˜Frankly it was bad enough when he just crapped on about â€œdetailingâ€ his bloody car again,â€™ said his father, Jennifer. â€˜But when he announced that he was going to reward his motherâ€™s dinner-making efforts by â€œdetailingâ€ the dirty dishes that was the final strawâ€™.

Spipâ€™s sister, David, was quick to add to her fatherâ€™s ire. â€˜My brother seems to mistakenly believe that the word â€œdetailingâ€ is a synonym for â€œreally cleaning somethingâ€ . Except Iâ€™ve checked in the dictionary and as far as I can work out, â€œdetailingâ€ actually refers to small decorative features on a building, work of art or other object and in no way means spending all pissing weekend rubbing a sponge and some cloths over your stupid twatting carâ€™.

Spies in the Misby camp say that following the â€œdetailingâ€ of dirty pans and crockery, Spip retired to the bathroom to spend a typically suspicious amount of time in the shower, probably â€˜detailingâ€™ his cock.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> what this he's using?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

thebears said:


> what this he's using?


A silicon free sponge


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> A view of "detailing" courtesy of sniff petrol
> 
> CAR GEEK 'DETAILS' DIRTY DISHES
> Sniff, Monday, August 13th, 2007 at 9:05 am
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > what this he's using?


Left-handed      

...must be untrustworthy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


I added the Carbon Engine Pack partly because it includes the Lighting Pack

The only other thing it needs is a USB port for an iPod


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Great post how is this marc guy contacted, I see he did that Veyron as well. I want him to do my car me thinks...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> Great post how is this marc guy contacted, I see he did that Veyron as well. I want him to do my car me thinks...


Are you comfy in a gimp mask?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Great post how is this marc guy contacted, I see he did that Veyron as well. I want him to do my car me thinks...
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Cant believe there's actually a forum just for people to talk about washing cars.... :? detailing???

And then we talk about it for another four pages... scary stuff..


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

garyc said:


> Are you comfy in a gimp mask?


Why do you say that? What part of bristol are you from gary?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nicely manicured nails don't you think?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

John C said:


> Nicely manicured nails don't you think?


Sounds like a topic for the "powder room"! :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

After seeying all those boring pic's i can only tell, some-one who clean his car himself like this should visit a doctor, because than he is very sick.

Car's are made for driving....

boringgggg......


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's the whole point Rebel, he _didn't_ clean it himself. He paid somebody else to do it for him. Probably whilst he was out 'driving' one of his numerous other cars no doubt!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

okay, that i didn't understand....

But than again, who wants to earn his money this way? Cleaning somebody else his exhaust? ROFL

I hope that the owner took the car for a good ride thrue the mud afterwards.

Those cleaning post, are so dull. I saw once from a Veyron, but this one is realy sick.....sorry.

For god's sake ....It's a car....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> okay, that i didn't understand....
> 
> But than again, who wants to earn his money this way? Cleaning somebody else his exhaust? ROFL
> 
> ...


TBH the owner probably has so much money that paying someone to detail it correctly is an irrelevance.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Are you comfy in a gimp mask?
> ...


I was implying that he may be a bit of a fetishist. If you read his Veyron and own VXR threads, you may see this too. :wink:

Westbury Park.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I know what you're sayin :wink: I'm from St. Annes :wink:


----------

